# 2010 TSA Screening Report



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Here are the 2010 year-end statistics on airport pat-down screening from the TSA.


```
Breast  Implants                   59,350
Enlarged  Prostates                8,249
Incontinence                           6,418
Hemorrhoid  Cases                 3,172
Hernias                                  1,485
Transvestites                             133
Natural  Blondes                            3
Terrorist Plots Discovered               0
```


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

How many flying while intoxicated?


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

How many screening while intoxicated!


----------

